# Bristol TN area looking for other gamers



## zaerox123 (Nov 10, 2007)

Looking for others out there that would like to play on a Saturday or Sunday 4-5 hours or something like that maybe throw in a few dollars for food and ya know..

Hit me up...

Zaerox


----------



## zaerox123 (Nov 11, 2007)

bump


----------

